# Is there good pheasant hunting in utah?



## TulyCattMann (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in tooele and have never bird hunted in utah is there pheasants out here if there is where would one go to hunt these tasty birds? if not what is a simular bird that I might hunt any info a plus thanx


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

no, no p-sants in ut


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

I would suggest a bird farm. Pheasants are like gold in Utah. You just dont share where to find them with anybody. Just too rare

My personal suggestion would be to contribute to the forum and make it a great place to learn / grow. As you do this, you'll make friends that may just share a little spot to find a few birds


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Pheasants are very few and far between unless you have access to good cover (usually private land). Occasionally we'll have a good year, and a few birds will be available on public lands, but they usually get hunted out VERY quickly and then its a huge waste of time. My suggestion: hunt grouse and chukars.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Even with private land...not many around at all, however you will find thousands of raccoons everywhere.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you really want to get into bird hunting in Utah, learn to love the devil chickens. a.k.a. chuckars. Great chuckar state. If you want pheasants, save your cash and make a roadie to Kansas or the Dakotas.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

yep, at the farms. Other then that it's like playin the lottery. Except with the lottery you have a chance at winning.


----------



## TulyCattMann (Aug 30, 2010)

lol thanks for the input grouse and chukars huh? they pretty tasty? are they simular to hunting pheasants? do I need a call Iam new at this I hunted pheasants up in central wyoming when I live there and thanks for the welcome party I plan on comin back to this forum time and time again nice people and by far the best info


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chuckars are a BLAST to hunt! Tons of work trudging up and down the hills, but oh so delicious! Grouse are a lot of fun too, but if I had my pick, I'd eat chuckar over grouse.

Those two are some of my favorite hunts and would encourage you to learn a bit about hunting them. Good times to be had.

One word of advice if you are going to hunt chuckars: bring a gun that you arent afraid to beat up a bit. Those birds arent called devil chickens for nothin'


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No calls necessary, but they do make a chukar call for locating birds. They are generally pretty vocal anyway, so listen for a few mins for them to call. Look them up on YouTube to hear what they sound like. 

As for where to find them, do some reading on the net, look in the proclamation, and watch more videos to see what the terrain they inhabit looks like. After that, a lot of finding them is trial and error, and lots of miles hiking. They are tough birds to hunt, but a lot of fun! 

Grouse are a different story. When you aren't hunting them, they are everywhere, and when you wanna find them, you can't. Just getting into the hills and looking for them is fun though. Especially in late september and early october when the leaves are colorful.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope, no pheasants in Utah. Not even worth going. EVER


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep you asked the golden question and if you find them I suggest you keep your mouth shut about the location, or the next time everybody in the state will be there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres a picture of the last one in Utah!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Heres a picture of the last one in Utah!


Mike, we all know that picture was taken in 1989


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It was still the last one! I hear he might still be around. :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone said this vid was takin somewhere in Emery county  :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEHj8srX ... re=related


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

guner said:


> Someone said this vid was takin somewhere in Emery county  :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEHj8srX ... re=related


So, I guess the challenge there is to shoot one without wounding three others?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a bird farm in Myton (I'm pretty sure it was Myton) and thats Emery County right? Or is it Dagget?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Bax* said:


> There is a bird farm in Myton (I'm pretty sure it was Myton) and thats Emery County right? Or is it Dagget?


There's no Myton here in Emery County. 

And as someone who lives in Emery County, and has access to private land, there just ain't many birds here.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Myton is in Duchesne County. Out by Roosevelt. If I remember right, the bird place out there is Hicken's Chickens.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MKP said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > There is a bird farm in Myton (I'm pretty sure it was Myton) and thats Emery County right? Or is it Dagget?
> ...


Hey MKP, you in cahoots with Mikevanwilder out there?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

guner said:


> Someone said this vid was takin somewhere in Emery county  :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEHj8srX ... re=related


 :shock: :evil: Whoa some one found my video! Thats my secret area. :mrgreen: 
Thats is crazy how do you just shoot a rooster? I guess thats why no one was shooting. 
I've served my mission in South Dakota and that is for real. It is crazy how many pheasants there are. The opening of the pheasant hunt there is like the opening of the rifle deer hunt here.
And no Bax I don't even know this MKP fella but he is from my home town. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot of birds!!! Its almost like a cloud of pheasants 8)


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish I was lying. Alright, I'll narrow my statement, there aren't many on my family's farm. I've seen like 4 hens and 1 rooster in past 4-5 years. We don't bother much with the pheasant hunt anymore.  

If Mike's got a spot I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot MKP you know as well as me that there ain't no pheasants in Emery County. The only ones I see are the straglers left behind after the youth hunt out to the Huntington game farm. Going out to Desert Lakes is a joke on opening morning, I swear people will hunt and SHOOT anywhere out there. 
So MKP what is your name? You can PM if you like.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

My name is Matt Pollaehne (my user name is my initials).

I've never hunted Desert Lake or the Game Farm, but I'll bet it crowded. I mostly stick to the family farm. It depresses the crap out of me when my Grandpa tells me about the glory days. Now everyone gets excited about seeing one rooster. :x


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You Andys son?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I killed 2 roosters last year on private land. I hunted public land 11 times and never saw a rooster.
You are better off saving the gas money and buying some birds.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

mikevanwilder said:


> You Andys son?


Yep! Ain't many too many Pollaehnes.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

No but your dad is a great guy, helped me get my dedicated hunter hours in 2 years ago. We did alot of projects were it was just me and him.


----------

